# Estação Meteorológica com integração em domótica



## apardal (7 Mar 2014 às 12:36)

Boa tarde.

Estou à procura de uma estação meteorológica compacta que envie informação para o sistema iDom que tenho instalado para poder fazer controlo de rega, estores, climatização, etc, em função dos dados exteriores.

Já encontrei uma solução da Zeben WS/O mas fica um pouco acima dos 1000€ e estava à procura de algo mais económico.

Alguém já fez uma instalação deste tipo? Recomendações?

Parabéns pelo fórum!

Cumprimentos


----------



## apardal (14 Ago 2014 às 16:33)

Ninguém?


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Ago 2014 às 04:15)

Mesmo com essa Zeben WS/O vais precisar de muito hardware e software por medida para conseguires o que pretendes, pois a unidade que referes são basicamente sensores, com outputs analógicos que devem ser depois processados para o fim que se pretende.

Mas a unidade em causa é muito interessante! Custar quase 1000€ é que já é menos interessante, ainda mais que para a usar é sempre preciso mais qualquer coisa, e que não será pouco.

Hà algum tempo construi um sistema, possivelmente bem mais simples do que aquilo que pretendes, mas que satisfaz as minhas necessidades. É um controlador e programador de rega wireless, capaz de utilizar os dados de uma estação meteorologica para inibir a rega. Além disso é tambem um interface gráfico para os dados da referida estação meteo.


----------



## apardal (19 Ago 2014 às 09:18)

Antes de mais, obrigado pela resposta.

Eu julgo que a maior parte do hardware já tenho. A domótica já está a funcionar, faltando apenas integrar uma solução de software para funcionar no tablet/smartphone. A Gateway instalada tem interface RS232/RS485 e o que preciso é de uma estação meteorológica com este interface que "fale" Modbus para a leitura dos dados poder ser interpretada pelo sistema iDom.

Entretanto fui informado de que é possível a integração da Davis Vantage Pro2 e estou a tentar perceber qual o interface desta estação e se as alternativas desta marca, por exemplo a Vantage Vue, também serão integráveis no sistema.

Eu essencialmente preciso de anemómetro e sensor crepuscular. O resto já é extra. Do que o meu instalador pesquisou, só o anemómetro anda nos 250€ e na minha opinião mais vale comprar uma estação meteorológica compacta por pouco mais do que isso.

Cumprimentos


----------

